# Two adult male dogs?



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

I have Stark, who is now almost 12 weeks old. My boyfriend and I are getting a house together shortly and he wants a male Rottweiler. He is concerned that the puppies may get along just fine, but when they mature they will not get along. I will be getting Stark fixed, and he would be getting any dog he gets fixed. I'm assuming etting them fixed would decrease the domincance issue by at least a liitle bit. Do any of you have two large breed male dogs together? Do they ever have dominance issues? I want us both to be happy and have the dogs we want. He's a little upset I chose a male puppy, he thinks if I got a female it would work out better when he gets a male dog. But, its a little late now. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cornishbecky (Oct 10, 2010)

Why cant he get a bitch puppy?
I think as long as they are raised with manners and obedience they should be fine.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I have an 8 1/2 year old neutered male and a 16 month old intact male. They get along with no issues. There are no guarantees either way that 2 dogs will get along, even if you get opposite sexes. Yes, same sex aggression is more common, but all dogs are individuals. 
I try to plan for the worst case where my pets will have to be separated.

Personalities are much more important! 2 dominant personalities are more likely to fight than 2 submissives or 1 dominant/1 submissive.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i've got 3 males, 2 altered and 1 intact along w/1 altered female. we don't have many incidents of dominance aggression. you will have dominance issues occasionally whenever you have more than one dog. the answer is for you and your significant other to be the dominant figure in the household and handle any issues that come up between the dogs. 

you have to learn to recognize true dominance and not play, you have to recognize aggression from assertiveness and NOT allow it, you have to learn to not show favoritism between either dog. if you're going to have 2 or more dogs you have to decide if you want them to be 2 individuals or to be a pack. i prefer a pack w/me at the head of it w/in one home. others prefer individual dogs w/in one home. there are different behaviors in each situation that you will have to look for. learn what they are and institute them while they are pups and stick w/it. 

fortunately dogs are very forgiving in the way that they learn. if you make a mistake, you can always go back and start again w/out injuring their psyche. just remember, violence and harsh treatment isn't necessary in any situation when you're starting w/puppies. positive reinforcement will work wonders when they're that young. 

dw~


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Males tend to get along pretty well, with females it's always a gamble. Male/female pairings are better than female/female and I'd say about the same as male/male. Anecdotal of course, but male GSDs are pretty easy going dogs _in general_.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have two intact male GSDs two years apart, and another neutered male large mixed breed. I like males so that's all I get. It's not really a problem. I would get whatever sex you want, no one can guarantee what combination will work. Most likely it has far more to do with how the dogs are raised than anything else.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Over the years I've had as many as 5 male canine housemates living together with no problem. The one problem I've had, with Mac and Slider, both neutered, is triggered by toys, so I've banned these two from playing with any toys in the house, and they're separated when they're outside.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have a 10 year old neutered male and a 16 month old intact male. No issues. My younger boy is submissive to the older dog. In fact, just recently Kopper was galumphing through the house and accidentally knocked Rocky into a wall. Rocky's hind legs went out from under him and he let out a loud yelp. Kopper immediately went into full submission mode, licking Rocky on the mouth and under the chin, crouched down in a subordinate position, ears down, and sniffing Rocky all over to make sure he was ok. I was glad to see he wasn't just waiting for a weak moment to assert dominance.


Before getting Kopper I had Cash, who was 4-5 years younger than Rocky. They also got along very well.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Circumstances had it where I wound up having 2 male GSD puppies of the same age. A long time breeder told me to just wait until they turn 2 years, they will become enemies. At the age of 2, that is exactly what happened and it was crate and rotate after that. 

I like males as well, and currently have two with no problems, but I will never own 2 again without at least 2 years between age.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Circumstances had it where I wound up having 2 male GSD puppies of the same age. A long time breeder told me to just wait until they turn 2 years, they will become enemies. At the age of 2, that is exactly what happened and it was crate and rotate after that.
> 
> I like males as well, and currently have two with no problems, but I will never own 2 again without at least 2 years between age.



I am so hoping that this doesn't happen with my two females There is a 7 year age difference and I'm hoping that the puppy keeps the respect she has for the older one and keeps backing down when the older one corrects her


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I am so hoping that this doesn't happen with my two females There is a 7 year age difference and I'm hoping that the puppy keeps the respect she has for the older one and keeps backing down when the older one corrects her


This breeder said to be concerned with this with males. At another point in time I had 2 males separated by only 1 year and I had no problems with them ever.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I can only speak from my own experience, but we had two intact males - 2 year age gap, with no probelms at all.
_______________
Sue


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I grew up with multiple male dogs and females.

Never had an issue with the males. Like all dogs, regardless of gender, they had their little squabbles.. but nothing past a bark and a growl.

What I will never have in my home (though it is possible, and some do this just fine), is multiple females. That's when blood gets drawn!

I will always have 2 males, or male and female pairs... when we get our 3rd, it will be another male.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I have had both pairs and never a problem. 2 female Aussies and a female Rot. I never knew about problems between females since they got along so well. I have a female GSD and would like another one day, but from what I have learned here, may lean towards a male, as she is dog reactive. Have a male collie and no problems between them.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I have a 10 month old WL pup from 3 months old and a 22 month old SL - both males and they are best buddies so far. They play like wolves rolling around etc but when it gets too crazy I command "off" and they immediately stop. My 5 year old female gsd joins in also. I am the definitive pack leader with them. We shall see as the WL really comes into his own maturity. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

Falkosmom said:


> Circumstances had it where I wound up having 2 male GSD puppies of the same age. A long time breeder told me to just wait until they turn 2 years, they will become enemies. At the age of 2, that is exactly what happened and it was crate and rotate after that.
> 
> I like males as well, and currently have two with no problems, but I will never own 2 again without at least 2 years between age.


Duke and Max are brothers. They came home with me at 8 weeks old. They are now a little over 4 years. Neither one has been fixed. I have had minimal problems with dominance issues. Even at 2 years. I started from day one teaching them I'm the boss. I only recall two episodes (they were about 18 months) where they got into a knock down drag out fight. Each time I jumped in and broke it up before it got too nasty. Each time they responded immediately to my intervention. I believe a lot of how well they get along now is due to the intensive training they had as pups.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

Dragonwyke said:


> i've got 3 males, 2 altered and 1 intact along w/1 altered female. we don't have many incidents of dominance aggression. you will have dominance issues occasionally whenever you have more than one dog. the answer is for you and your significant other to be the dominant figure in the household and handle any issues that come up between the dogs.
> 
> you have to learn to recognize true dominance and not play, you have to recognize aggression from assertiveness and NOT allow it, you have to learn to not show favoritism between either dog. if you're going to have 2 or more dogs you have to decide if you want them to be 2 individuals or to be a pack. i prefer a pack w/me at the head of it w/in one home. others prefer individual dogs w/in one home. there are different behaviors in each situation that you will have to look for. learn what they are and institute them while they are pups and stick w/it.
> 
> ...


awesome awesome awesome !!! 110% in agreement.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree it's more the temperament of the dog then the sex that causes issues. As long as you can find two dogs with compatible temperaments it shouldn't be a problem, though supervision is always a good idea


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I have 2 males. Both are neutered. The youngest was just neutered.

I don't really have any problems between them. Actually, I think the youngest male makes the older male feel YOUNG again.

Sometimes my younger one will want to play and my oldest does a small rumble. The youngest flips over on his back.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 3 males ages 8, 6 and 2, they're all neutered, and get along great! 
The only problem I ever had was stuffed toys the youngest 2 like to hoard and not share so they are banned, other wise the 3 are the best of buds. 
One other thing I do neuter my dogs younger (6-8 months), then alot of people on this board reccomend, dont' know if that makes a difference


----------



## sar1339 (Apr 14, 2015)

4 yr old brothers fighting getting worse what to do


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

crate rotate....are they neutered?


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

jakes mom said:


> I can only speak from my own experience, but we had two intact males - 2 year age gap, with no probelms at all.
> _______________
> Sue


Good to hear……my 10 month old male GSD litter mates are still doing well together. They occasionally get grumpy with each other and the smaller one (by 10 pounds) is the dominant one. The larger one is quick to become submissive. This has been a difficult and exhausting year but we remain optimistic they will not ever need to be crated/rotated….but we are prepared for that if it happens. They are in their "teenage stage' right now and are regressing a little from an obedience training standpoint….but we press on…...


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

I've had as many as three male dogs living together with no issues at all. However, they were all at least two years apart in age, different breeds, and different sizes. Fights are usually about dominance - so if the pecking order is clear and established you shouldn't run into problems.

So, to the original poster - I'd wait a while to add another dog, so the two aren't close in age. Also, if your male GSD seems to be fairly dominant, and your BF insists on getting a male Rottie, I'd try to make sure that he is one of the more submissive dogs in the litter.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The poster with a question (this is an old thread) is now the one that posted yesterday about his 4 yr old brothers fighting. It sounds like it has been escalating. You might want to post more of what has been going on so people have an idea.


----------

